# New Mod Needed



## potroastV2 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Guys,

We are in need of a new mod or two please list your opinions... remember you guys make this forum so speak up 

Rollitup


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Jul 12, 2007)

what do you mean by new mod?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 12, 2007)

A person that you guys want to help take care of the forums... move threads.. delete problem threads... answer questions etc...


----------



## Mighty_boosh (Jul 12, 2007)

i would like to but i cant i'm still new by the way this is the best forum ive ever joined and ive been on it everyday lol and i cant answer questions coz i don't know enough yet sorry lol


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

I nominate 

Abudsmoker and fdd2blk


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*I'll second both ABudSmoker & Fdd2Blk as mods....*


----------



## dursky (Jul 12, 2007)

fdd and or Mogie


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

mogie is a mod already.... isn't she? she can edit, move and delete posts.... sounds like modliness....


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know anybody that well in here.I only joined a few days ago but have been in the faq part of the forum for weeks.This site is the best I've seen an I was looking around for like a month an didn't see anything to match u guys.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> mogie is a mod already.... isn't she? she can edit, move and delete posts.... sounds like modliness....


Not anymore she can't


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 12, 2007)

thank you for the nomination. i dont mind doing moderator work, however this will not be a high priorty, i would rather pass on the mod status right now, i just dont need no power to help out i can do this as a user.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

fdd is my #1 pick... he's always on, has a sense of humor, is smart, and knows how to grow some seriuos bud... and has what, atleast 20 years of experience... (also, he has like 6000+ posts... he's always here... lol)

kp is also incredibly knowledgable and is always kind (as the name implies)

i think those would be the two best (and doesn't kp have mod experience already?)


----------



## etean (Jul 12, 2007)

Roseman for mod


----------



## Roseman (Jul 12, 2007)

Videoman40, Mogie, fdd2blk, Nongreenthumb and Kindprincess are the very most helpful and knowledgable people here.
videoman40, nongreenthumb and fdd2blk are the nicest, with very little drama.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 12, 2007)

i say fdd2blk....


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

Videoman, Fdd2blk, abudsmoker, and Roseman.

It is hard to pick just one.
Any of these guys deserve it.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

On second thought I say Roseman is your man.

VOTE FOR ROSEMAN in the upcoming election.
Free weed for everyone. once you have grown it of course.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 12, 2007)

i will send all who vote for me a free seed.











*Seeds are from my sunflower plant and might never germinate one to a voter must be 18 years or older. seeds are free a small shipping and handling fee may and will be assesed. for a complete list of terms see our 28 page terms andconditions. offer subject to change when i feel like it.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 12, 2007)

Isn't that what we call bribery lol


----------



## Roseman (Jul 12, 2007)

nickledyme said:


> Isn't that what we call bribery lol


No, it's called Campaigning!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

I know some will disagree for whatever reasons but I think babygro does a really good job of looking up info and answering questions. NGT has always helped out and he takes his work seriously....sometimes too seriously (j/k NGT). fdd should be able to be a mod if he wants to, shouldn't even be a question of us voting. The site is getting big so i'll vote for a couple of people in the order I think.

fdd
NGT
Babygro


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 12, 2007)

I VOTE FOR ROSEMAN!!​


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard Roseman had sexual relations with that woman.


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 12, 2007)

But, he didn't inhale...  completely different person alltogether.​


----------



## Roseman (Jul 12, 2007)

Now wait a minute, just cause I am a WHOREACULTURIST............

and I am also denying being a member of the Klu Kluk Klan. Just because she just said I was a Wizzard Under the Sheet, doesn't mean that !


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*Ahem....ABS for Mod.....*

*Send seeds thataway ------------->*


*Not sure why NGT isnt a mod already....but my nod goes to him as well....NonGreenThumb.*


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

I could say who I wouldn't vote for so far, but I don't want to hurt peoples feelings. How does that saying go?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

NGT is the real deal.


----------



## nickledyme (Jul 12, 2007)

At this rate u could offer to send joints for votes.I bet u'd have this whole site voting for u then haha 



Roseman said:


> No, it's called Campaigning!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> NGT is the real deal.


I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 12, 2007)

Roseman said:


> Now wait a minute, just cause I am a WHOREACULTURIST
> 
> and I am also denying being a member of the Klu Kluk Klan. Just because she just said I was a Wizzard Under the Sheet, doesn't mean that !


DUDE!!!! YOU WATCH WHITEST KIDS!!! hahahahahaha. You fuckin' rule.​


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2007)

*FDD2BLK* is the coolest one, most chilled out and most deserving to be mod if he wants to do it.

I also like *babygrow*, *NGThumb* & *BeenthereDonethat* is a pro too as well as *AlBEFucked*


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

pandabear said:


> *FDD2BLK* is the coolest one, most chilled out and most deserving to be mod if he wants to do it.
> 
> I also like *babygrow*, *NGThumb* & *BeenthereDonethat* is a pro too as well as *AlBEFucked*


 
See!!! Pandabear knows what's up.


----------



## hempie (Jul 12, 2007)

kp and ngt.. they seem to help people out the most


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 12, 2007)

Videoman, Fdd2blk, abudsmoker, KP or Roseman. Any of these I'd be comfortable with. I'm a little partial to fdd for the reasons already pointed out (always on, usually upbeat, etc). For pure knowledge, I'd pick KP. VM is also a good source of knowledge and very helpful and friendly. Roseman is prolific in his posts and has some very good info to share (thanks for your thread on the iso-hash!). Abud knows his shit too. I'd say any of these posters would do a great job.


----------



## cindy2sue (Jul 12, 2007)

I vote for Roseman because hes so helpful


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey People - The Roseman has gone out of his way to help me get through my first grow. Could absolutely NOT have done it without the help from all Rollitup members, but Roseman's willingness to pay personal attention to anyone in need is a beautiful thang! Without a doubt, Rosie for Mod.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*Maybe a poll should be posted once we settle on a few names.*


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 12, 2007)

Roseman seems to be the late front runner........AND DOWN THE STRETCH THEY COME!!!!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Maybe a poll should be posted once we settle on a few names.*


Its not pop idol lol.


----------



## Roseman (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd like to comment here.
The nominees are very knowledgable in GROW Knowledge for sure. And there is no nicer person around than Videoman, and no smarter person about SOIL growing than fdd2blk. BUT
I had an experience with NONGREENTHUMB that I want to share. 
A week ago, a member attacked me in THREE THREADS, In New Threads, , saying I called him a profane name. It was a word I never use. AND he said I stole his REP. A deed impossible for me to do. I did not want to argue or fuss or get into any drama, but I knew he was very mistaken. He was understandably HOT and ANGRY about it too, but he was WRONG. I was so offended, that I ws eady to just disappear. (yea, I am sensitive) NonGreenThumb spent an hour, mediating, talking to him, PMing, IMing, chatting, emailing, asking him why did he think that, and when he tried to show proof, he realized it was NOT me. It WAS A mistake. The dude who accused me was a helluava man and apoligized and now we are friends. The point I want to make is Nongreenthumb went out of his way to help me, to help him and to help ROLLITUP. Just to be a Good Dude. a GREAT example of what a MOD should do and be like.
I'd suggest that of all the nominees, NonGreenthumb would be a diplomat, an ambassador and a GREAT MOD.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*Didnt say it was....but if you keep hearing the same 5 names....seems logical.*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

The votes so far

Abudsmoker.............4 votes
Fdd2blk...................9 votes
Kindprincess............3 votes
Roseman.................6 votes
Babygro..................2 votes
Btdt........................1 vote
Al b fuct..................1 vote


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Didnt say it was....but if you keep hearing the same 5 names....seems logical.*



Normally a short list is created, then the shortlist is passed to the current mods and they vote.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*That works just as well. *

*Lets just get it over with so we can lay all blame for everything wrong with the site on the new mod. j/k*


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 12, 2007)

Well as a new mod i would........... lower taxes, reduce the cost of gasoline, and work to promote healthy vigor and budsets......the toughest part of a mod is learning to look from the outside, you will take the shitstorm for a mis-step. There are many different views, personally i find it hard to play god so to speak. i am not on the site to crush or alter peoples views. A mod doesn't have to know crap about growing to be a good mod. But it would be especially nice to have a skilled mod.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I'd like to comment here.
> The nominees are very knowledgable in GROW Knowledge for sure. And there is no nicer person around than Videoman, and no smarter person about SOIL growing than fdd2blk. BUT
> I had an experience with NONGREENTHUMB that I want to share.
> A week ago, a member attacked me in THREE THREADS, In New Threads, , saying I called him a profane name. It was a word I never use. AND he said I stole his REP. A deed impossible for me to do. I did not want to argue or fuss or get into any drama, but I knew he was very mistaken. He was understandably HOT and ANGRY about it too, but he was WRONG. I was so offended, that I ws eady to just disappear. (yea, I am sensitive) NonGreenThumb spent an hour, mediating, talking to him, PMing, IMing, chatting, emailing, asking him why did he think that, and when he tried to show proof, he realized it was NOT me. It WAS A mistake. The dude who accused me was a helluava man and apoligized and now we are friends. The point I want to make is Nongreenthumb went out of his way to help me, to help him and to help ROLLITUP. Just to be a Good Dude. a GREAT example of what a MOD should do and be like.
> I'd suggest that of all the nominees, NonGreenthumb would be a diplomat, an ambassador and a GREAT MOD.




I appreciate the sentiment, but I didnt do it for any glory. Thanks for the vote of support.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 12, 2007)

please convert your ABS votes to a different person, as i stated 


i'm just a user


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> The votes so far
> 
> Abudsmoker.............4 votes
> Fdd2blk...................9 votes
> ...


NonGreen you left yourself out: heres the revised in order:

Fdd2blk...................9 votes
Roseman.................6 votes
Nongreenthumb........5 votes
Abudsmoker.............4 votes (Says Thanks But Declines His nomination)
Kindprincess............3 votes
Babygro..................2 votes
Btdt.......................1 vote
Al b fuct.................1 vote

* *


----------



## DaDevo (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like to vote ROSEMAN. His post will help you out with about almost anything if you take the time to read it. He's also there for anyone who is in need of help... He made this place home for me.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2007)

geeeez Roseman is hotboxin the private messages aint he? 

hes running a good campain


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*I'll de-nominate ABS (as he requested)......And nominate Roseman.*

*Also in agreement that the MOD doesnt have to be a grower. It only helps.*

*I think its more important not to be thought of as an asshole by the users if they are to be Mods on the site.*

*Thats as imortant as anything else. People should respect the Mods....Not hate them. And vice versa.*


----------



## trapper (Jul 12, 2007)

i nominate fdd and roseman


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 12, 2007)

We should not have to vote for FDD if he wants it he should have it, No question's asked!!!!!!!!!!!!

FDD for MOD


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 12, 2007)

FDD and Roseman, and maybe I'll run one day 

I've been really impressed with Roseman's quick up and coming since he got up with Stealth Hydro, and he's SO helpful. You rock bro. Always there when ANYBODY needs him, and so quick to respond and answer questions.


----------



## pandabear (Jul 12, 2007)

Purple_Ganja said:


> FDD and Roseman, and maybe I'll run one day
> 
> I've been really impressed with Roseman's quick up and coming since he got up with Stealth Hydro, and he's SO helpful. You rock bro. Always there when ANYBODY needs him, and so quick to respond and answer questions.


 
it was hard for me not to vote for roseman as he was my first aswell , I actually printed out his instructions and had them in my grow room, but I have since upgraded a long time ago and got rid of the CFLs and built my own much larger and I hate to say much more proficient setup with a 400 watt.

my bubbleponics res is 42" long and 20" wide & 7" deep. this is much more suited for growing 6 plants that the stealth hydro set up tries to cram in a smaller than a hamper size 6 gallon tank!!

I have no idea why a lot of manufacterers make theses things with your plants like spaced 1" apart???? crazy,


see look at this one plants are like 2" tall and they are already practically touching!!


----------



## Roseman (Jul 12, 2007)

Yea, Pandabear, I do remember those 79 PMs you sent to me daily, asking question after question, after quetion. Glad I was there to help you.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Jul 12, 2007)

its because they expect everyone to do SOG because that's the craze now appariently. Or has been for a while, I dunno, I just started myself. But I know one thing, it certainly is a widely used technique. I think that's what it's designed for... a 2' tall SOG. I'm actually glad they're spaced so close together cuz now I can fit 2-3 containers in one closet. Might as well grow as much as space will allow right?

I saw Roseman Growing his plants outward from the res, just takes a few strings and a little training and wallah lol. A little compromise never hurt right?



pandabear said:


> it was hard for me not to vote for roseman as he was my first aswell , I actually printed out his instructions and had them in my grow room, but I have since upgraded a long time ago and got rid of the CFLs and built my own much larger and I hate to say much more proficient setup with a 400 watt.
> 
> my bubbleponics res is 42" long and 20" wide & 7" deep. this is much more suited for growing 6 plants that the stealth hydro set up tries to cram in a smaller than a hamper size 6 gallon tank!!
> 
> I have no idea why a lot of manufacterers make theses things with your plants like spaced 1" apart???? crazy,


----------



## GraF (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn, wish I would have gotten here earlier... 

#1 vote: NonGreenThumb
#2 vote: KindPrincess
#3 vote: Fdd2Blk
#4 vote Roseman
#5 vote: Videoman40 (CAN Video be re-elected?) if possible- Id place b4 5th


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

fdd
roseman
kindprincess


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Not anymore she can't


NGT is not known for being tactful. Thanks for letting me know guys. You are a swell bunch. So considerate of others feelings.


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jul 12, 2007)

Well well well there are three poeple come two mind KindPrincess,roseman,and fdd get my vote.all three have help us all and back you up when you are putting in your two cents. Peace


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 12, 2007)

mogie said:


> NGT is not known for being tactful. Thanks for letting me know guys. You are a swell bunch. So considerate of others feelings.


I just responded to someone elses statement, I'm sorry you have a problem with that.


----------



## NO GROW (Jul 12, 2007)

Well i nominate..

Fdd2blk

nongreenthumb


----------



## stickstones (Jul 12, 2007)

I vote for Roseman and fdd


----------



## Taipan (Jul 12, 2007)

what about shaman?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

oh shit

I FORGOT LOU!!!!

he's better than everybody

the rest of the candidates are just haterz and weiners


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 12, 2007)

this thread might as well be called popularity contest


----------



## GraF (Jul 12, 2007)

I think that we should state why we pick our #1 nominee-

I dont think because a person helped you get started is a good enough reason to nominate a monitor- There are more reasons than just answering a couple of questions that come into play when choosing a moderator...

Dont you all think that this would be a better discussion than just pointing out our favorite person??? like try to figure out who and WHY- not just who...


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 12, 2007)

I am kind of scared to "cast a vote" in fear of losing some great posters. I hear from old heads that once people around here become a moderator, posts almost slow to a trickle if any! I would say that FDD2BLK, who has 20 years experience growing in dirt, I am sure to have seen many-a-soil-problem. And Roseman, who has had his feet wet long enough to aquire webbed-toes, are two great people. Both very helpful, both very knowledgable, and both very active with the site. Again my worry is that if these people were to become mods.....I just don't want to see our knowledgable and helpful members become non-participants. Other great helpful people that I think would help out as mod's are Nongreenthumb ( very helpful acctually went out of his way to offer his help, didn't need to ask, just offered. KP, very knowledgable, and keeps things simpleand easy to understand. If I listed everyone capable of helping out around here, I would prolly get to the 10,000 charactor limit then make another full post. But I'll shut up now, those are my pennies.


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

Good point.

fdd: knowledgable, has posted excellent tutorials, successful breeder, level headed, VERY NICE, has added some nice strains to the mj community


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

recvryjst42day said:


> I am kind of scared to "cast a vote" in fear of losing some great posters. I hear from old heads that once people around here become a moderator, posts almost slow to a trickle if any! I would say that FDD2BLK, who has 20 years experience growing in dirt, I am sure to have seen many-a-soil-problem. And Roseman, who has had his feet wet long enough to aquire webbed-toes, are two great people. Both very helpful, both very knowledgable, and both very active with the site. Again my worry is that if these people were to become mods.....I just don't want to see our knowledgable and helpful members become non-participants. Other great helpful people that I think would help out as mod's are Nongreenthumb ( very helpful acctually went out of his way to offer his help, didn't need to ask, just offered. KP, very knowledgable, and keeps things simpleand easy to understand. If I listed everyone capable of helping out around here, I would prolly get to the 10,000 charactor limit then make another full post. But I'll shut up now, those are my pennies.


i don't know, i see garden knowm around quite frequently always with great info or something silly to say...

and i don't know if skunk even leaves this site during the day!!! helping out lots and lots of people...


i don't see fdd being able to hold himself back from posting a lot still... he roams all of the threads already it seems... and i like that he is quick to admit if he doesn't in fact know something, but there isn't a whole lot he doesn't know something about (pot wise that is...)

what i like about kp is that she's always trying something different it seems... with all the knowledge she has, she's still trying things she doens't know about to learn more... she's a true pot researcher i see it as... and her being extremely nice and easy to understand and follow makes me think that she would be a good mod too... and hell, ya'll know we need some females in charge of things... broaden the spectrum... =]


----------



## mogie (Jul 12, 2007)

I totally agree we do need a woman mod. Someone that makes things easy to understand and KP is very good at that. She breaks things down into short and simple sentences. Not long drawn out ones that you need to use a dictionary just to understand what is being said. Good point lumberjack.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

mogie said:


> I totally agree we do need a woman mod. Someone that makes things easy to understand and KP is very good at that. She breaks things down into short and simple sentences. Not long drawn out ones that you need to use a dictionary just to understand what is being said. Good point lumberjack.


 
you only like me cuz i'm a feminist...        

haha

j/k

kp is just real good, that's mostly why i think she'd be a good mod...


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

How long before a decission is made?


----------



## whutsupevry1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I would like to see Roseman as a mod, his advice has changed a HUGE amount of the way I grow stuff


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are in need of a new mod or two please list your opinions... remember you guys make this forum so speak up
> 
> Rollitup




i sent you that pm BEFORE i even saw this thread. it was not a bribe.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

i feel loved 

mogie, lj, you guys are awesome 

ngt, what's the tally?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## SmokerE (Jul 12, 2007)

I see lou in that crowd.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't know what criteria you are going with for choosing a mod.Are you looking for the most experienced grower? The most helpful person?Or just someonw who has the time and ability to keep the forum clean?

As far as the most helpful to ME when I needed help , Babygrow and FDD in that order.If either of them is interested and has the time I would vote for either of them.

As far as the most experienced grower? I think thats a toss-up between about 6 different people.I think that if I had a problem in the future, the people I would go to would be Babygrow and FDD again.

If you are just looking for someone to do the mod job, hell I'll do it. In the end, I think the decision should be made by the current mods and Mr. Rollitup.Otherwise it's just a popularity contest.

Peace to all, regardless of your modliness, or lack thereof.


----------



## hempie (Jul 12, 2007)

you want reasons?.. kp first.. besides the hours she has spent answering my dumbass questions.. she has no life really and devotes alot of her time on this site replying to others post to help them out..jk.. and ngt- i see him following up on others post as well offering advice..


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jul 13, 2007)

btdt belongs on the short list also.VV


----------



## jUzSmokEIt (Jul 13, 2007)

The list can go on.

I would say:
FDD
Babygrow
nongreen


----------



## videoman40 (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe roseman is the most helpful, and very nice to deal with too. He would represent rollitup very nicely indeed.
Peace


----------



## Roseman (Jul 13, 2007)

I QUIT, I have asked to be deleted, I am gone.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 13, 2007)

You'll be back...bye


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I QUIT, I have asked to be deleted, I am gone.


 
Oh dear- whats this about???


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 13, 2007)

Who cares? Who's the new mod(s)?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 13, 2007)

Let the campaigning begin. Noobs all your questions will be answered now.


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

well I kinda care..... I got pretty pissed at him the other day for something he didnt do.... I owe it to him to care- and honestly, I do.... so what happened??? 



If that isnt allowed to be relavant in this thread then..... Who is/are the next new mod/s


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 13, 2007)

thats kind of what I was talking about in my post before. I hope he doesn't leave, but its not up to me.


----------



## castewalpha (Jul 13, 2007)

Roseman said:


> I QUIT, I have asked to be deleted, I am gone.


Why ya change your mind?


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Let the campaigning begin. Noobs all your questions will be answered now.


Yeah seriously...if your plant develops problems, it better get them before a mod is picked or you are screwed....


----------



## Token (Jul 13, 2007)

I vote for abudsmoker videoman420 roseman they are nice knowlegable and open minded.


----------



## Token (Jul 13, 2007)

With roseman gone, KP would be a good one also Fdd he helps out alot also


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jul 13, 2007)

What the hec is going on here?Roseman quit?Who's doing what and when are the new mods going to be picked?So for mods Roseman & Kindprincess would be a very good choice.KP for the infor on soil grows & starting hydro,Roseman for the infor on hydro,both have helped everybody here.Those two want to be mods and will work to keep this site working smooth. PEACE


----------



## mogie (Jul 13, 2007)

When are the mod(s) going to be picked?

How many mod(s)?


----------



## hempie (Jul 13, 2007)

wheres my beer?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

mogie said:


> When are the mod(s) going to be picked?
> 
> How many mod(s)?


 
look rollitup said we need new mods, not that we were going to get them. 
its going to take 3 weeks just to sort out the votes, 2 weeks for verification, 
and will be a active mod within the next 2-4 months. 


Really this seems to be a highly desired position, to me that is more work then i want to handle. just be patient.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 14, 2007)

i recommend cali-high and fdd


were always on


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

cali-high said:


> i recommend cali-high and fdd
> 
> 
> were always on


 
no i have seen this cali high guy before but WHO is this FDD guy you keep refering to.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

I think the clearest front runner in the pack is FDD 
the real question is does he want it? 


My first pick is and will likely never change. 

Mogie she has spent time and effort month after month building the content of this site its time to REWARD that. 

Second FDD do you want to moderate?


----------



## Token (Jul 14, 2007)

I thought Mogie was/is a mod? If not i agree with abudsmoker and say she should be rewarded for all of the work she has done and help she has given out.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I have spoken to fdd and he has accepted the offer... Mod'ding is a hard job and not glamorous at all, please welcome him to the team. Over the next 2 weeks we will be adding a couple more to keep up with the popularity of rollitup so keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations to fdd2blk, he'll make a fantastic mod, he's got a great sense of humour and he's always there to help people.


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

First congratulations fdd! You were a great choice. 

I would like to see Kind Princess as the next moderator. She is very knowledgable, is nice and isn't rude (that goes a long way especially with new people), experienced grower and breeder.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 14, 2007)

mogie said:


> First congratulations fdd! You were a great choice.
> 
> I would like to see Kind Princess as the next moderator. She is very knowledgable, is nice and isn't rude (that goes a long way especially with new people), experienced grower and breeder.


No doubt. If "THEY" dont get some ladies in here I am going to yell discrimination.


----------



## 000420 (Jul 14, 2007)

congratulations fdd2blk...you deserve it.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 14, 2007)

mr. fdd sir, um...

will you sign my bong?


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> mr. fdd sir, um...
> 
> will you sign my bong?


can i quote you on that !


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 14, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> can i quote you on that !


sure, why not?


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh no he is gonna go power mad. We have created a monster. LOL

He will start wearing a white lab coat and performing weird experiments at night in thunder storms with an assistant named Egor.


----------



## hempie (Jul 14, 2007)

grats man...........


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

B.S. asside- Congrats FDD!! I really hope that you will enjoy closing my threads... lol j/k.. 

I would also like to see KP be our next mod... who has came to this site and helped EVERY SINGLE PERSON w/in the first 2 weeks?? I can only think of one person- KP's my vote


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 15, 2007)

Make Graf a mod, everyone vote for Graf!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 15, 2007)

I vote for graf.


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll get the flyers together, and scheduling television appearances.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll stay here and get mashed, happy hunting.


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

turn to channel 41... thats me


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 15, 2007)

Your the old lady sitting on the bench?


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

I was on before her.... too slow buddy!!! gotta be quick on yer toes dude.

Lets all vote for SmokerE!!! Ill get the flyers!!! and schedule some TV appearances!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!!- look!! its her!! the old lady on the bench!!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 15, 2007)

GraF said:


> I was on before her.... too slow buddy!!! gotta be quick on yer toes dude.
> 
> Lets all vote for SmokerE!!! Ill get the flyers!!! and schedule some TV appearances!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!!- look!! its her!! the old lady on the bench!!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!! SmokerE!!!


 
That dude is a waste of time.


----------



## GraF (Jul 15, 2007)

and so was voting for me dude


----------



## mogie (Jul 15, 2007)

You looked so cute on tv bubba.


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 15, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We are in need of a new mod or two please list your opinions... remember you guys make this forum so speak up
> 
> Rollitup


pick me, im sure i have time and expirence.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 15, 2007)

Damn I just got back home, I hope I'm not too late for voting on mogie


----------



## cali-high (Jul 15, 2007)

yay fdd is mod

kp needs to be next 

gotta love this site


Hash man yummy


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 16, 2007)

look, it's a new game show!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 16, 2007)

anyone have some photoshop skills?


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 16, 2007)

who is theresa?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 16, 2007)

idk, that's what needs to be photoshopped  change it to rollitup, then just enter fdd at the bottom 

kp


----------



## 000420 (Jul 16, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> anyone have some photoshop skills?


hows this one?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 16, 2007)

Not meaning to out do you


----------



## 000420 (Jul 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Not meaning to out do you


nice..looks like fdd himself signed it..


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 16, 2007)

now you guys need to edit it to say men and women o.0

kp


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 16, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> now you guys need to edit it to say men and women o.0
> 
> kp


What are these women things you mention.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> What are these women things you mention.



Trust me you don't want to know.

And ladies once again I am just kidding....if mogie can beat up a giant penis I should be able to joke. By the way Mogie I never recognixe you anymore with all the avatar changing....


----------



## 000420 (Jul 16, 2007)

this one includes the women...sheeesh.......


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 16, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> Trust me you don't want to know.
> 
> And ladies once again I am just kidding....if mogie can beat up a giant penis I should be able to joke. By the way Mogie I never recognixe you anymore with all the avatar changing....


I think its the hormones.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I think its the hormones.


Hey KP changed her icon too, I think we better watch ourselves....quick get one of these lovely ladies mod status they deserve it!!!!


----------



## trapper (Jul 16, 2007)

shouldnt the moderator have knowledge of trapping,i mean i noticed alot of growers talk about being hungry because they spent all their money on lights and exhaust systems.


----------



## mogie (Jul 16, 2007)

Someone said they want me to change avatars? Okay.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got so use to the boxing avatar that's all. I do like the new one also it's clever.


----------



## mogie (Jul 16, 2007)

Well fdd likes to fish so this was for him since he just made moderator.


----------



## shamegame (Jul 17, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Not meaning to out do you


I think I am ill-natured AND vexatious  .


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

mogie said:


> Well fdd likes to fish so this was for him since he just made moderator.


when are we going fishing again??


----------



## mogie (Jul 17, 2007)

As soon as you want Bubba. I have some smokes salmon for you.


----------



## GraF (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks ma!!


----------



## mogie (Jul 17, 2007)

Anytime dear.


----------



## HereComesTheToker (Jul 20, 2007)

Roseman should be mod he knows his stuff and is always willing to help out


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 20, 2007)

lol, thread is back on track now.


----------



## cali-high (Jul 20, 2007)

yay 

i wanna be a mod


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

i'd love to help out Ill be on often enough...Im new to growing so not much help in that dept. but anything else id love to. but if we are nominating people id go with gygax if he isnt one already


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 7, 2007)

We have taken nongreenthumb as a mod..... Please dont be to hard on him


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats ngt


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## SmokerE (Aug 7, 2007)

rollitup said:


> We have taken nongreenthumb as a mod..... Please dont be to hard on him


Oh no! not that dude! j/k...congrats ngt.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 7, 2007)

congrats ngt.... another well deserved mod spot...


----------



## LURP (Aug 7, 2007)

I have experience.


----------



## LURP (Aug 7, 2007)

pandabear said:


> *FDD2BLK* is the coolest one, most chilled out and most deserving to be mod if he wants to do it.
> 
> I also like *babygrow*, *NGThumb* & *BeenthereDonethat* is a pro too as well as *AlBEFucked*


Agreed. Ill do it if needed since Im here all day anyway.


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)

rollitup said:


> We have taken nongreenthumb as a mod..... Please dont be to hard on him


hell there goes the neighborhood


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 8, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> hell there goes the neighborhood


You'd better believe it


----------



## dog (Aug 10, 2007)

nongreenthumb yor avater scers the shit out of me,and naw you can do whot you wont?.........o,no.lol


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk All the way ! long time no see guys


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2007)

TillthedayiDIE420 said:


> fdd2blk All the way ! long time no see guys



you have been away haven't you?

i love you


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 11, 2007)

I vote for nongreenthumb


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> I vote for nongreenthumb


 
I heard he had sexual relations with many men. Wonder if he'll edit it again, to keep it a secret.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 11, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> he heard i had sexual relations with many men.


That is very true


----------



## SmokerE (Sep 11, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> fdd is the coolest.


 
Quote it.....


----------



## kieahtoka (Sep 11, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> hell there goes the neighborhood


naw, really?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Sep 11, 2007)

kieahtoka said:


> naw, really?


+infraction


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 11, 2007)

kp for president!

wait, wrong election...


----------



## kieahtoka (Sep 11, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> +infraction


oh no, not an infraction, what am I going to do now?

 ngt, happy modding


----------



## Lacy (Sep 12, 2007)

*I'm happy to see fdd as a monitor. He's funny and knows his stuff. He makes a great monitor!!!!!!!!*

*Way to go FDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


nongreenthumb said:


> I nominate
> 
> Abudsmoker and fdd2blk


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *I'm happy to see fdd as a monitor. He's funny and knows his stuff. He makes a great monitor!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Way to go FDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



thank you. i like your dogs.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 12, 2007)

fdd is the coolest


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Oct 8, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you have been away haven't you?
> 
> i love you


Deja vu its been along time again  i got shipped to away to Manitoba and where i was staying had no internet  poor ass province.... Anyways i am back this time for good i wont stray too far  its time for me to start yet again i have 2 seeds, so one mother and one for personals. miss ya guys.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 8, 2009)

Roseman said:


> Now wait a minute, just cause I am a WHOREACULTURIST............
> 
> and I am also denying being a member of the Klu Kluk Klan. Just because she just said I was a Wizzard Under the Sheet, doesn't mean that !


  I laughed my ass off on this one!! funny shit, Roseman... and I vote fdd for mod heheheh


----------



## cali-high (Oct 9, 2009)

haha old ass thread...

i wish i were a mod.....maybe not  idk im to baked to think about it...


----------



## MOBee (Oct 10, 2009)

MOBee as a Canadian MOD! Mwahaha


----------

